# Sony or Sammy, which would you pick?



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I have narrowed down the choices for my next TV to two finalists.

Samsung HL-T5271

Sony KDL-52XBR4

The Sony is slightly out of my price range (I've been told), but I am a life long Sony guy until I bought my Sammy DLP, and I'm thinking of going back. 

I have a household full of Sony Trinitrons, and Wegas that have been long lived reliable friends.

So I thought I ask the people that I listen to most about this sort of thing.

Which would you buy?


Thanks to everyone who has repsonded

(Its a great "problem" to have)


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, that's just spooky, less than 10 min from when you posted this, I googled the sammy model number to see the specs, and the top link was this post. Yikes!

Anywho. Have you seen these in person, or are you buying off specs?

Can you make your purchase from a vendor that will allow returns if you are not satisfied with the set when it is hooked up to your source, in your light conditions?

I would lean towards the Sony, but I would love to be able to compare the pictures side by side.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

cadet502 said:


> Ok, that's just spooky, less than 10 min from when you posted this, I googled the sammy model number to see the specs, and the top link was this post. Yikes!
> 
> Anywho. Have you seen these in person, or are you buying off specs?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.
I have seen both in person, but not side by side.
I plan on doing that soon.
I saw the Sammy displaying a HD DVD, and the picture was truly amazing.
The blacks were like printers ink.
I love Sonys, but I don't rerall the XBR4 being so much better that it justified the extram money.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You might want to ask over at AVSforum.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I was a lifelong Sony snob until my experiences in the late 1990s left me so embittered I vowed to never buy or recommend one of there TVs again.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Consumer Reports has the Sony Bravia KDL-52XBR4 getting a rating of 79 (the top rated TV in its group) there was a sammy, but it was Model LN-T5281F and it got a 77. 

Looking at those two reviews the Remote for the Sony was better, but the OSD on the Samsung was better.

SO - I didn't vote. High $3k for a TV is too much, I'm going to Costco and get the 42inch Visio for $950


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> You might want to ask over at AVSforum.com


too much blazing, and attitude over there


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was a lifelong Sony snob until my experiences in the late 1990s left me so embittered I vowed to never buy or recommend one of there TVs again.


Your not alone. I had such a bad experience with my Sony in the 1990's that it was easy to ignore them when I went shoping for an LCD HDTV.


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought a Sony KDL-52XBR4 about a month ago, I love it, very pleased. All kinds of custom features to meet your viewing needs..


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Since I have the Samsung LNT5271, I voted for the Sammy. The XBR's are fine TV's but I just can't justify paying the $300 or $400 premium for their products.

I would suggest you go to a boutique style store and do a side by side comparison. I did, and to me the Samsung is as nice as the XBR's.

Here is a link to CNET's review of the XX71 series set.

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-ln-t4671f/4505-6482_7-32514512.html?tag=pdtl-list


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I voted for Sony. I have a 60XBR2 that I absolutely love. I also have a Sony Wega that has been fantastic. It is over 8 years old and it is just starting to give me some problems, I think the tube is starting to go, but for the amount of hours on it I can not complain. I have no personal experience with the Sammy, so I can not give a real opinion. I have read many good things about the Sammies, that is about it.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I would vote Sony. I also think the Sony looks a little better(important if all specs are the same, lol).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a Sony guy myself but I haven't heard anything but good things about Samsung. 

FWIW, Sony and Samsung created a cooperative company a few years ago to manufacture all of their LCD screens in one plant... so whichever TV you end up choosing will probably have the same exact LCD screen in it as the comparable one from the other company!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If you're committed to LCD, then ignore my post, but if you can wait just a little bit, you might wish to consider Samsung's 2008 DLP LED units. They've made some major enhancements to their DLP LED line, including increasing the brightness, which never was a problem in the first place. At CES, those who saw Sammy's new units were blown away by the PQ.

BTW, if you watch a lot of sports, be careful with LCD. They often don't work well for sports broadcasts. LCD is famous for the jitter of images on the screen during a sports broadcast.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> BTW, if you watch a lot of sports, be careful with LCD. They often don't work well for sports broadcasts. LCD is famous for the jitter of images on the screen during a sports broadcast.


Thing is LV, both of the sets he's considering (why does it say Sam LNT5271F in the thread, but 52*87* in the poll?) are 120Hz refresh rate, which helps handling fast transition.

5271F. I see it on a near-daily basis and it blows me away.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a Sony XBR and I see no motion jitter during sports (even with dark objects against white backgrounds like with hockey or snowboarding). It is one of the reasons I selected the XBR. (The other reason I selected it is because it does a very good job displaying SD broadcasts ... important because so much of what I watch is still SD.)


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

bidger said:


> Thing is LV, both of the sets he's considering (why does it say Sam LNT5271F in the thread, but 52*87* in the poll?) are 120Hz refresh rate, which helps handling fast transition.
> 
> *5271F. I see it on a near-daily basis and it blows me away.*


I do see it every day and it still blows me away. I have absolutely no buyers remorse.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a sony 32 xbr2 a sony 40 v3000 a sony 27 crt a sony avr a sony dvd recorder.
When i go looking to buy i am open minded but i seem to always come home with a sony.Also i am typing on a sony vaio.


----------

